# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Baarmoederverwijdering - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*In het kort*

Bij menstruatieklachten, vleesbomen of een verzakking kan het nodig zijn de baarmoeder te verwijderen. Een andere naam hiervoor is uterusextirpatie of hysterectomie. De grootte van de baarmoeder, de mate van verzakking van de baarmoeder en de reden waarom de baarmoeder verwijderd wordt, zijn bepalend voor de manier waarop de operatie plaatsvindt: een buikoperatie, een kijkoperatie of via de schede. De eierstokken en eileiders blijven meestal zitten.

*Waarom wordt de baarmoeder verwijderd?*
Er bestaan verschillende redenen voor een baarmoederverwijdering:

* menstruatieklachten
zie Hevig bloedverlies bij de menstruatie
* myomen (vleesbomen)
zie Myomen
* endometriose en/of adenomyose
zie Endometriose
* pijn in de onderbuik
zie Chronische buikpijn bij vrouwen
* verzakking
zie Bekkenbodemproblemen bij vrouwen
* Afwijkende cellen of kanker van de baarmoeder
*
-- Menstruatieklachten*
Het optreden van hevige, langdurige en onregelmatige menstruaties of bloedverlies tussen de menstruaties door kan een reden zijn om de baarmoeder te verwijderen. Deze menstruatieklachten kunnen een gevolg zijn van afwijkingen van de baarmoeder zelf, zoals bijvoorbeeld vleesbomen in de baarmoeder (myomen). Het is ook mogelijk dat het slijmvlies van de baarmoeder afwijkingen vertoont (baarmoederslijmvlieskanker of poliepen). Menstruatieklachten kunnen ook veroorzaakt worden door een onregelmatige aanmaak van hormonen. Eventueel kunnen deze klachten op een andere manier behandeld worden
(zieHevig bloedverlies bij de menstruatie), maar als deze behandelingen onvoldoende resultaat hebben, als u er niet voor in aanmerking komt of als u een definitieve oplossing wilt, kan een baarmoederverwijdering het beste blijken te zijn.

*-- Myomen (vleesbomen)*
Myomen zijn goedaardige verdikkingen (spierknobbels) van de spierlaag van de baarmoeder. Ze kunnen sterk wisselen in aantal en grootte. Meestal geven ze geen klachten, maar soms leiden ze tot frequent bloedverlies of buikpijn, met name tijdens de menstruatie. Een hoogst enkele keer is de vruchtbaarheid verminderd.
Een baarmoederverwijdering is alleen nodig als de klachten niet op een andere manier te behandelen zijn. Welke behandeling het beste is, hangt af van uw leeftijd, het aantal, de grootte en de plaats van de vleesbomen. Soms is het mogelijk om alleen de vleesbomen te verwijderen en de baarmoeder te behouden. U kunt het beste de mogelijkheden met uw gynaecoloog bespreken.
(zie Myomen)

*-- Endometriose en adenomyose*
Endometriose is de aanwezigheid van baarmoederslijmvlies buiten de holte van de baarmoeder (zie open klein vensterEndometriose). Baarmoederslijmvlies diep in de wand van de baarmoeder noemt men ook wel adenomyose.
Behandeling van endometriose en adenomyose is alleen nodig bij klachten. Bij endometriose is het maar zelden nodig de baarmoeder te verwijderen; dit gebeurt alleen als andere behandelingen geen resultaat hebben gegeven.
Als u met de gynaecoloog besluit tot een baarmoederverwijdering, kan het verstandig zijn de eierstokken ook te verwijderen. Deze maken hormonen (oestrogenen) aan die na de operatie endometriose kunnen blijven veroorzaken.

*-- Pijn in de onderbuik*
Chronische pijn in de onderbuik is maar zelden een gevolg van gynaecologische afwijkingen. Als er geen afwijking aan de inwendige geslachtsorganen bestaat, nemen de pijnklachten meestal wel af na verwijdering van de baarmoeder, maar na een paar maanden keren ze vaak weer terug. Dit komt omdat aan de achterliggende problemen niets is veranderd. Bij buikpijnklachten is een baarmoederverwijdering dan ook maar zeer zelden de beste oplossing.
(zie Chronische buikpijn bij vrouwen)

*-- Verzakkingen*
Klachten die passen bij een verzakking van de blaas, van de baarmoeder en/of de endeldarm kunnen een reden zijn om de baarmoeder te verwijderen. Soms wordt eerst geprobeerd of een andere behandeling voldoende resultaat geeft
(zie Bekkenbodemproblemen bij vrouwen). Als de baarmoeder naar buiten zakt, is het meestal ook noodzakelijk deze te verwijderen. Bij sommige operaties voor verzakkingen is het mogelijk om de baarmoeder te laten zitten.
(zie Bekkenbodem- en incontinentieoperaties)

_Bron: www.pgn-gynaecologie.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## Sylvia93



----------

